# icons et CandyBar



## popsy 75 (25 Janvier 2006)

Je souhaiterais modifier mes icones mais je ne parviens pas à les importer avec CandyBar 5.2 Lorsque je télécharge le type d'icones, ex: Agua, le fichier est sur le bureau et puis apres je n'arrive à rien ?

J'attends vos conseils, merci beaucoup


----------



## xanadu (25 Janvier 2006)

popsy 75 a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaiterais modifier mes icones mais je ne parviens pas à les importer avec CandyBar 5.2 Lorsque je télécharge le type d'icones, ex: Agua, le fichier est sur le bureau et puis apres je n'arrive à rien ?
> 
> J'attends vos conseils, merci beaucoup


Bonjour quand même 
Ouvrir : Candybar 
Sur la fenêtre: choisir "System" Applications" ou encore "volumes"
La fenêtre affiche les icons actuelles
Tu glisses l'icone souhaitée (de ton fichier) sur celle que tu veux changer
puis vers le bas de la fenêtre toujours ouverte  appuie sur "Apply ............. icons"    puis mot de passe peut-être à renseigner
Tu peux faire tous les changements si tu veux avant de valider 
@ +
RE: Suite http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=114783&highlight=format+icone


----------



## popsy 75 (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir, 

Merci pour ces indications, je vais les appliquer

Merci beaucoup


----------



## popsy 75 (25 Janvier 2006)

J'ai tenté, mais le problème est que je peux pas ouvrir le dossier des icons téléchargées, dossier se trouvant sur le bureau lorsque je l'enregistre....

je débute alors merci pour votre indulgence......


----------



## xanadu (25 Janvier 2006)

popsy 75 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tenté, mais le problème est que je peux pas ouvrir le dossier des icons téléchargées, dossier se trouvant sur le bureau lorsque je l'enregistre....
> 
> je débute alors merci pour votre indulgence......



Fait un essai sur ce lien: http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/index.php?sort=date
(Tiger Folders par exemple)
Et dit moi ce qui se passe quand tu télécharges A suivre


----------



## popsy 75 (27 Janvier 2006)

merci, cela a enfin marché.......    Bravo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2006)

Pour Agua, le site de l'auteur te permet de choisir 2 types de téléchargement: IContainer pour Pixadex, ou Mac OSX. Dans ce dernier cas, tu vas télécharger un dossier avec extension .zip, il te suffira de le décompresser pour pouvoir récupérer les icônes.


----------



## popsy 75 (27 Janvier 2006)

Merci Pour Le Conseil; Ca Marche


----------

